# Via Chipsatz treiber deinstallieren(!?)



## ekky (28. November 2005)

Hätte da mal ein paar Fragen.
Würde gerne wissen wie ich am besten die Via Treiber deinstallieren soll? Habe anscheinend Probleme mit dem jetzigen und will wieder auf den alten wechseln.

Unter Sysemsteuerung/software den Via Platform Device Manager auswählen und deinstalliere?

Ist der "Via Platform Device Manager " überhaupt der Chipsatztreiber?


----------



## bierchen (28. November 2005)

ekky am 28.11.2005 03:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Unter Sysemsteuerung/software den Via Platform Device Manager auswählen und deinstalliere?


Ja



> Ist der "Via Platform Device Manager " überhaupt der Chipsatztreiber?


Ja.


----------

